# The Landslide Pittsburgh, PA



## gingerail (Jun 14, 2009)

Does anyone know if the Landslide is still around? I've heard a bit about it from a friend in Denver, but when I looked it up online there was an article about it getting shut down. I sent an e-mail to the folks and haven't heard anything back yet. Sooo...any new news is good news.


----------



## gingerail (Jun 15, 2009)

For future reference, the Landslide is still around. They don't respond to their e-mails, but if you give them a call and leave a message or just show up it'll probably work best.


----------



## RebeccaSoup (Jun 23, 2009)

I think Im supposed to be meeting some folks there next week. I'll post an update on the stats if i get the chance.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 14, 2009)

landslide is a great place with awesome people... many good memories there.


----------



## tapes (Jul 16, 2009)

i was there in april. it's definitely alive and kickin'


...well as of then...
when we were there, cops spotlighted us from a helicopter while we were hanging out in the woods around a campfire. it was right after those 3 cops got shot in PGH.


----------



## Kphoenix (Jan 19, 2012)

can anyone tell me where this place is at, im currently looking for a safe place to squat in pitt.


----------

